# Bleeding for Bulger



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh Poor Billy................
The Parole board, Er Ooops, I mean retirement board denied him another $30,000 per year. How do they expect him to live?
:shock:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2003)

Well he'll never be on food stamps thats for sure. How many shoe boxes do you think he has buried all through out southie, stuffed w/ cash?


----------

